# Girl Scouts = Girl Scout Cookies ????



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do they have girl scouts here? I want girl scout cookies.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Is this Dubai Centric?

I know someone who loves with weird cracker things with choc somethings and marshmallows inside melted over a fire, is this the same????

If so, I'll get you the recipe!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Girl scouts??? They dont have girl scouts in the uk????????? 

You know the cookies... Samoas, thin mint, dosisos...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought they were called Brownies and Girl Guides....

I used to be a cub, does that help??

Dib, dib, dib and all that!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Amazon.com: Sexy Adult Girl Scout Cookie Girl Costume: Clothing You know, girl scouts, hello?

I dont think this is something I can order on amazon  Hopefully someone will come along and maybe they have a little girl who is selling them and they will have them. Please let me know.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Amazon.com: Sexy Adult Girl Scout Cookie Girl Costume: Clothing You know, girl scouts, hello?
> 
> I dont think this is something I can order on amazon  Hopefully someone will come along and maybe they have a little girl who is selling them and they will have them. Please let me know.


For those that can't(or won't) click the link, the pic is...










You want to order her from Amazon????

Can I be the cameraman, you can get a percentage of the profits!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy, you are ruining my thread and no one will take this serious. I am going to have girl scout cookie withdrawals if I dont get a few boxes this year.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Andy, you are ruining my thread and no one will take this serious. I am going to have girl scout cookie withdrawals if I dont get a few boxes this year.


Actually the pic above does look quite a bit like you - is it???


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ignoring that... 

Girl Scout Troop 41 (Dubai, ) Homepage There are girl scouts here. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I do think this thread is a bit weird Jynxy....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You guys had that marmite ?? thread, then there was the can of the weird stuff the scotts ?? I think scotts drank and them taking pics of it in their trunk.. and all the other weird threads.


----------



## aggiegirl (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't know about Dubai, but in Doha there were girl scouts (I was one) but they weren't able to get cookies overseas so they sold pocket calendars. Lame. I hope the same isn't true for Dubai.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

girl scout cookies??? LOL can't you get these from the US Jynxy? if they sold them here after importing them, they would have a ridiculous mark-up value!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I can not find any


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Why don't you ask your family to buy and send you some?


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Or simple learn to make some yourself ! Recipie is being offered by a poster.

And at the end of the day whats the big deal, they are just cookies man ?


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

You think they will have Thin Mints???


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Baking and cooking is something for men to do... Just look at the number of male chefs. I, as a women, have no business being in a kitchen.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Baking and cooking is something for men to do... Just look at the number of male chefs. I, as a women, have no business being in a kitchen.


Except to do the cleaning/ironing/washing up!


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Baking and cooking is something for men to do... Just look at the number of male chefs. I, as a women, have no business being in a kitchen.


Yeah tell me about it, just finished cooking dinner but the rest as andy said ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am still waiting for someone to come and make me dinner... and my girl scout cookies. 

I found them on ebay. I am going to pay out the ying yang for shipping but oh well.... Sometimes you will pay a whole lot to have some normalcy.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

I guess I'm not the only one who loves my THIN MINTS:

Fla. Police: Dispute over Thin Mints gets physical - TDS
:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I want me some samoas ....

Anyone interested for a group buy?? Maybe aramex it or something APOrdable (affordable) ...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You mean Aramex Shop&Ship?

Check the prohibited items list they have, they keep updating it and I know certain types of foodstuff is prohibited last time I checked.

On a side note how are the cookies Jynxy?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pay $3 for cookies and $10 for shipment


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

50dhs a packet lol


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ari... I will sell you one cookie for one dirham.  And I require a cup of coffee whilst doing the exchange over!

Soon... soon... I shall have my precious


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It took you that long to get them  Let me know when they get here, maybe I can bribe someone to "inspect" them before they get to you


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

You got samoas??? hook it up sistah .. seriously .. if you're ordering a batch ... I wanna put in my share


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd rather have white chocolate Tim Tams...


----------

